# Recommend finger shooting bow



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Lots of options. What price range? New or used? If used you should be looking at the older Hoyt's, like Protec, Vantage LTD, Montega etc.... longer ATA in the 42+ range. New I'd look at the Maitland X-Factor, 42 1/4 ATA, mine gives me 272 FPS with my outdoor arrows (355 Gr or so). Smooth as silk and good draw cycle. You can find decent older Hoyts with X-3000 or longer limbs and they work great in the 3-400 range.


----------



## rmnorton (Aug 28, 2013)

*Thanks*



rsarns said:


> Lots of options. What price range? New or used? If used you should be looking at the older Hoyt's, like Protec, Vantage LTD, Montega etc.... longer ATA in the 42+ range. New I'd look at the Maitland X-Factor, 42 1/4 ATA, mine gives me 272 FPS with my outdoor arrows (355 Gr or so). Smooth as silk and good draw cycle. You can find decyent older Hoyts with X-3000 or longer limbs and they work great in the 3-400 range.


Price range isn't a huge issue. Say between 500-1500. New would be best but used isn't out of the question. I'm using an old Martin Sceptor and shoot it well. Was looking for something faster and quieter. I heard the Mathews conquest triumph was suppose to be a very good finger bow. Your thoughts? Thank you for the info!


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

Look for a used bowtech constitution maybe 2007-2008. I think the brace height was somewhere around 8 1/4 made a great fingers bow.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'd recommend exactly what i did , i kept buying and reselling used bows until i found ''the bow'' . if you then need a new bow you'd have a better idea what to look for and if it was really better than the used bow that was ''the bow'' for you . it took about a dozen but i ended up with some nice bows fairly inexpensively and they are all more capable than i , the shooter . if used bothers you don't tell anyone and probably no one will ask . . .peace


----------



## rmnorton (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback man appreciated much!


----------



## rmnorton (Aug 28, 2013)

JJ57 said:


> Look for a used bowtech constitution maybe 2007-2008. I think the brace height was somewhere around 8 1/4 made a great fingers bow.


Thank you for the feedback!!!


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Check out the Athens Excell 41" 8" bh 310 fps


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Read through the sticky at the top of the forum. It is has tons from different guys.

I have been shooting a New Breed Horizon, and really like it. Ren turned me on to the Maitland X Factor. Mine just arrived so it is new to me. So far, it really seems to be an excellent choice as well. Although I have only been shooting it for a few days, it is addictive. 

If you narrow your potential choices, don't hesitate to ask about a specific bow out here. You can probably find someone who has owned it and can give you some owners feed back.

Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

The Martin Shadowcat and Septer V are both awesome finger bows.
Don.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I also have a Mathews Apex 8 that is brand new and just collecting dust. The Maitland's are awesome, do yourself a favor and try one out.


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> The Martin Shadowcat and Septer V are both awesome finger bows.
> Don.


I agree with Don about the Scepter V. Just got one recently, and I love it. Very smooth, fast, and quiet!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

zestycj7 said:


> The Martin Shadowcat and Septer V are both awesome finger bows.
> Don.


X2 on this.

Mathews has some longer A2A bows as well. I would look for bows 41" and longer.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

Please forgive my lack of knowledge but what is ATA ? You guys use a lot of abbreviations and I don't know any of themii


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL. I read on some sports sites and their abbreviations make me crazy. 

ATA is axle to axle length. Generally is is an indication of how long the bow is. Longer ata generally means that when a bow is at full draw, the string angle will not be as acute and therefore create less finger pinch. Some guys find they can shoot the shorter ata bows with parallel limbs fairly well, but most fingers guys want longer.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all, any one shot a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL on fingers?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Rhys A is shooting one I think. Check out this thread. If you do not know him, he is a top flight fingers guy.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2013375&p=1067232496#post1067232496


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Aug 10, 2009)

Many thanks Mitchell, have PM'ed him. Cheers for the link.


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

Like was said earlier look for your bow. I went through several including 4 just this year. Stumbled across a Hoyt Montega on here and that is where my search ended. Quiet and accurate and moderately fast , 260fps with a 459gr arrow. Good luck let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Aug 10, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Be patient on Rhys. He does not live in US, and kind of checks the site every once in a while. He has won a bunch of stuff and is one of those real experts, unlike some of us who are serious hackers.  If his profile will allow an email, you may want to try that as well. NIce guy though.

I had some interest in that bow but if I am correct, it has a shoot through system on it, which I did not want. I am primarily a hunter.

Good luck.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Hoyt will also build a custom Pro Comp Elite XXL with XT3000 limbs. i'm checking on that one right now. I'll you know what I find out.

Talked to Rhys last week. He's busy with his job right now. Next time I talk to him, I'll tell him to check this thread.

Blacky


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

I would look at the Athens Excell....one of the best fingers out there right now. Very forgiving and great draw cycle.


----------

